# Wasser marsch! - Wann Fische einsetzen?



## Pfaffenhütchen (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

mein Teich und ich sind jetzt auch an Bord. Heute wurde unser Becken (1000 l) vom Gärtner gesetzt. Pflanzen habe ich soeben bestellt (hoffentlich nicht zuviel). Meine Kinder wollen unbedingt ein paar Goldfischchen. Ich bin ja nicht so begeistert, weil die ja Froschlaich und Libellenlarven fressen. Aber den Kids kann ich irgendwie den  Wunsch schwer abschlagen, nachdem sie durch die Neugestaltung des Gartens auf Ihre Schaukel (wird ja nicht mehr zwingend gebraucht  ) verzichtet haben. Wann könnte ich diese einsetzen? Woher bekomme ich Teichmuscheln und Teichschnecken? 

Viele Grüße

__ Pfaffenhütchen


----------



## Christine (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasser marsch! - Wann Fische einsetzen?*

Hallo WieistdennDeinrichtiger Name,

und :Willkommen2 bei uns - hier bist Du auf jeden Fall richtig.

Bevor es mit Deinem Teich weitergeht, solltest Du Dich dringend durch unser Basiswissen arbeiten: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/

Pflanzen kann man nie genug haben, Fische schnell zu viele - insbesondere in einem kleinen Teich. Deine Kinder werden sich das Füttern nicht verbieten lassen - Du mußt Dich also auch mit einem Filter auseinandersetzen. 

Jedoch zwei Dinge: Dein Teich ist sehr klein, für Goldfische eigentlich zu klein und Dein Teich ist zu jung. Insbesondere auch für __ Muscheln. Da solltest Du ersteinmal die Finger von lassen.

__ Schnecken finden sich meist von allein ein - als blinde Passagiere mit den Pflanzen...

Lass uns doch erst einmal ein Foto sehen!


----------



## Pfaffenhütchen (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasser marsch! - Wann Fische einsetzen?*

Hallo Christine,

danke für Deinen Tipp. Habe den Feiertag in BW bisher genutzt, und mich durch das Basiswissen im Forum gearbeitet. Ein Foto vom Teich liefere ich nach - sobald er schöner ist. Im Moment ist es nur das eingesetzte Becken von Oase ("Aralsee") und ringsherum blanke Erde. 
Ich habe für mich jetzt aber noch nicht definitiv die richtige Antwort darauf gefunden, ob ich direkt einpflanzen soll oder in diesen hässlichen Körben. Die Teichrose pflanze ich auf jeden Fall in einen Behälter. Ist dafür eine Mischung von Gartenerde/Verlegesand gut? Wenn ja in welchem Verhältnis? 

Man ist sich ja als Neuling so unsicher und will ja auch nichts falsch machen.

Grüßle aus Ravensburg
Gabi


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasser marsch! - Wann Fische einsetzen?*

Hallo Gabi,

die normalen Pflanzen würde ich direkt in die vorgesehenen Rinnen des Beckens pflanzen - Verlegesand ist prima, der hat in der Regel einen kleinen Lehmanteil. Gartenerde würde ich weg lassen.

Zum Thema Seerose guckst Du mal hier: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16274/?q=seerose+substrat
oder bemühst noch mal die Suchfunktion.


----------



## Pfaffenhütchen (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasser marsch! - Wann Fische einsetzen?*

Hi Christine,
ja - da wurde ich jetzt ein bisschen schlauer - aber - um Himmels willen - was sind Osmocotedüngekegel? Düngestäbchen wie ich sie auch für meine Topfpflanzen benutze?
Du siehst - ich bin richtig neu hier! 

Grüßle von Gabi


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasser marsch! - Wann Fische einsetzen?*

Hallo Gabi,

Lies es mal so: Osmocote Düngerkegel. 

Wenn ich nicht irre, ist Osmocote ein eingetragenes Warenzeichen von Substral, also der Markenname eines Langzeitdüngers. Kegel deshalb, weil die Düngerperlchen in Kegelform zusammengeklebt sind, um Handhabung und Dosierung zu vereinfachen.


----------

